# Smallie fishing on the Delaware River



## PoconoBoss (Sep 16, 2012)

Went out on the Delaware river in PA yesterday with my wife, it was a beautiful day.

Fishing was not that bad, but could have been better. The biggest fish of the day was a nice 15 incher my wife caught.

We used live minnows, but I was also using lures. I had a few missed hits on the lures but was still exciting to see the fish break water trying to grab the lure.

Here are a few pics:


----------



## overboard (Sep 16, 2012)

River looks nice, getting to be that time of the yr.
15" DR smallie ain't too bad, should have put up a good fight! They're always fun to catch.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 16, 2012)

Nice job - fishing upper river (above Easton)?


----------



## Jim (Sep 16, 2012)

Nice job man! =D> 

Maybe someone will invite me down there to do some fishing one day.


----------



## Recon (Sep 19, 2012)

I do the upper Susquehanna for smallies. Always looking for new fishing buddies.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 19, 2012)

Recon said:


> I do the upper Susquehanna for smallies. Always looking for new fishing buddies.




Where abouts - I am always looking for smallies!


----------



## Wallijig (Sep 21, 2012)

Nice catch and Beautiful scenery in that area!! 

Does Mrs. always out fish ya? :lol:


----------



## PoconoBoss (Sep 21, 2012)

overboard said:


> River looks nice, getting to be that time of the yr.
> 15" DR smallie ain't too bad, should have put up a good fight! They're always fun to catch.



It put up one helluva fight...in fact my wife broke her reel...lol

It was a cheap reel anyway, gave me an excuse to go out and get her a nice baitcast reel...lol.


----------



## PoconoBoss (Sep 21, 2012)

Captain Ahab said:


> Nice job - fishing upper river (above Easton)?



We went out from the Smithfield beach area (a little north of the gap), if you know where that area is? I like that area because there is some nice deep pools where the fish will hold.


----------



## PoconoBoss (Sep 21, 2012)

Wallijig said:


> Nice catch and Beautiful scenery in that area!!
> 
> Does Mrs. always out fish ya? :lol:



Not always, but I sincerely love it when she does! =D>


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 21, 2012)

PoconoBoss said:


> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> > Nice job - fishing upper river (above Easton)?
> ...




I sure do know where that is - there is a great run right above those holes that I have waded - there are some big eyes there - go at night with a strong flashlight and shine it into a few, you will see those big eyewalls looking back! Crazy how mane there can be behind one boulder


----------



## Recon (Sep 21, 2012)

@Ahab.....Falls area.


----------



## overboard (Sep 21, 2012)

Been fishing from the Watergap north, for 40+ yrs.
Spring-shad and walleye.
Fall-walleye and smallies.
When the trees are bare and pretty cold, we,(3 of us), have gone to the river for smallies with 150 butterminnows, and ran out of minnows.
Sometime its harder catching the bait, than catching the fish! I don't think there's anything made that will outfish butterminnows! Maby lampreys, especially for walleyes.


As a matter of fact, the gentleman that taught me how to fish the river just passed last yr. He was 95. 
We caught alot of walleyes and smallmouths in the river because of his knowledge.
The furtherest north we usually go is Dingmans, but have had good fishing anywhere from the Gap to there. 
Look out for the muskies around Poxono!!!!! But then again they're all through the river. I saw a pretty good one just below where Toms creek enters the river. Some decent trout can also be caught in the many runs throughout that area.
The rivers good!!!!


----------



## PoconoBoss (Sep 27, 2012)

If the weather holds out, we will try the river again this weekend.


I'll let you know how we make out.


----------



## shamoo (Sep 29, 2012)

Beautiful SMB's Congrats to the Mrs. =D>


----------



## PoconoBoss (Oct 1, 2012)

Wow...what a lousy day, weather was pretty nice, but not one fish.  

This was the first time we got skunked this year...we tried everything but not a single fish. :?:


----------

